# MECA - Red River Sound-off Trail III - 5/26/2012 - Denison Texas



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

OK, I know I cheesed on the last one (Sorry guys, no really!)... I was all butt hurt because my amp didn't show up and I was legitimately sick... Either way... I will be at this one FOR SURE 100% no excuses...

 Event Details 

*Host*.............Clutts Customs & SWICC
*Location*........9640 N FM 1417, 75020
*Contact*........Jeremy Clutts 972-342-7038 (Event Director)

Registration @ 10 AM
Cliniques @ 10:30 AM

Judging: 
S&S @ 11 AM
SQL @ Noon
SPL @ 2 PM


----------

